# Are most German Shepherds aloof?



## K9_girl1994

My sisters went on a bike ride on the trail and met up with a GSD off leash. They told me that the GSD was well behaved, (didn't chase them when riding their bikes) and went up to them, sniffed and kept walking. The owners were right there btw. 

I really liked this. I have read that german shepherds are aloof but approachable. This was the perfect example in my opinion.

So my question is...Are most German Shepherds like this? When I get a Gsd (a cpl years) I would like a dog like this. Do you socilize the puppy a special type of way or is it how most german shepherds are?

Thanks


----------



## JKlatsky

I have to say that out of all of my dogs...I only have 1 truly aloof dog. He likes people but itsn't pushy about getting affection especially with strangers. He likes to be near you, not necessarily on top of you. 

The other 3 adults by nature are all very social with people. The like to visit and can be a little overwhelming in their initial greeting behavior. I'm reserving judgment on the puppy. 

I do think that there are ways of socializing that can minimize super friendly behavior. My first 2 dogs were raised more as pets where I let everyone pet them and touch them and feed them. I didn't do as much with the aloof one. I think you take your puppy everywhere, but don't necessarily let everyone and their mother love on your dog. A confident well adjusted puppy with good temperament shouldn't need as much interactive socialization as a dog that is presenting problems.


----------



## Trina

Our first GSD Axel was aloof with everyone except the closest of our friends and family. Klaus, on the other hand, never met a stranger and greeted everyone like they had been best friends forever. Max is somewhere in between. When we're out in public, he seems to be a bit aloof, but whenever someone comes to the house, he's very friendly and outgoing.


----------



## Jax08

Jax is aloof with strangers. More so with adults than kids. We were at an Arts Fest this past weekend. When a small child came up to pet her she would hold still and let them do what they wanted. She even tasted one baby as we walked by the stroller. Eek! But if an adult tried to pet her, she would turn her head away and in one case actually backed up because she didn't want anything to do with two teenage girls that were trying a bit to hard. I should have told the girls to knock it off and ask first but I was more interested in Jax's reaction to them.

Now...if she knows you...brace for impact...


----------



## tkarsjens

The breed standard calls for them to be aloof. However you see GSDs that are very shy/skittish all the way up to GSDs who absolutely adore everyone and love strangers. And of course everything in between. If you are looking for a particular temperment, you look to the parents to get an idea of what to expect. 

Tracie
www.atlaskennels.com


----------



## Lucy Dog

Lucy is the complete opposite of an aloof dog. She has to be in the middle of everything. If she sees a group of kids playing or people talking, she'll try to get right in the middle of everything and want to be the center of attention. She's always been this way. 

Honestly, i think she's a golden retriever in a german shepherds body. This dog has never met someone she didn't like or want attention from.


----------



## bianca

Lucy Dog said:


> Lucy is the complete opposite of an aloof dog. She has to be in the middle of everything. If she sees a group of kids playing or people talking, she'll try to get right in the middle of everything and want to be the center of attention. She's always been this way.
> 
> Honestly, i think she's a golden retriever in a german shepherds body. This dog has never met someone she didn't like or want attention from.


 
Lol...you just described Molly!!


----------



## Lola1969

I've only had one GSD, but he's pretty aloof. Took awhile to get used to. Only occasionally solicits affection from family or CLOSE friends. Loves to be in the same room as us, but never in our laps or bossing us around for pets, etc.


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo is aloof, he observes everything, but doesn't solicit attention.
Kacie and Onyx are more on the reactive side, if someone approaches them, they will usually not take kindly to them. If they are the ones to approach first, the introduction goes much better. Kacie will give a sniff and leave the person, Onyx will give a sniff and decide whether or not she likes that person. If so she will act happy, tailwag, rub up~ soliciting pets. 
If not she retreats. If really not, she hackles and growls(that hasn't happened in a very long time, thankfully)


----------



## FuryanGoddess

So far, Zeva loves just about everyone, especially men. She's backed away and barked at one female. She loves kids also. Dogs, well.... we're not so sure about them. No one lets their dogs near the big, barking bad, GSD *sigh*


----------



## heysharon

My 6 month old male tolerates being pet by a horde of children everyday when we pick up my daughters from school, but he does not solicit attention and usually just ignores people not in our family or visiting our home. This may be because I have not encouraged him to view people as "affection dispensers" because I find that attention seeking behavior annoying. He's also been trained to be restrained with greetings for the same reason... he's going to be a LARGE dog, and it wouldn't be safe to have him leaping up on small kids, etc.


----------



## Mary Beth

There is a puppy temperment test that breeders can use to help place their puppies. A description and example are found in the Monks of New Skete "The Art of Raising a Puppy". This test would give some indication of how the friendly the puppy is. My dog's breeder tests her puppies at 7 weeks. In my case since I live in town, she suggested that I wait for a puppy from a different litter since the puppy that she had first suggested tested very "shy" - this meant the puppy would do better living out on a farm rather than in town. I was thankful that I listened to her and waited, for Sting is friendly and approachable - I don't have to worry when I meet other dogs and people when I'm walking him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I socialize the heck out of my GSD puppies because I think a puppy that has been introduced to any situation and able to easily go with the flow is much more likely to be an adult dog that is calm and controlled and able to think in any situation as an adult.

All these happy adorable puppies seem to be calmer and more aloof as they age. So by around 3 they are into that 'I like everyone but LOVE my people' that comes across as aloof.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark was also socialized until the cows came home (and still is - I believe it is an on-going process) but he has never really seeked out attention from anyone other than *his people*. He will sit nicely for pets and if he knows you he will lean into you if you ask for a pet but he will not seek anyone out (unless you are *his*). He is super friendly but definitely perfers to hang back and watch rather than participate when it comes to humans. 

He has no problems being in large crowds, loves to go with me everywhere I go (on a University campus, farmer's market, down town, the park, etc..) and will say hello to people but very rarely will he seek out the attention from strangers.

There is a group of people who live in my apartment building who takes our dogs out to play and train every night. We meet at the park and walk to a school yard a few blocks from our home. One of the men has a Golden Retriever who LOVES EVERYONE, seeks out attention and just wants to be loved on. He has always wanted a GSD and so whenever Stark is out he always ask Stark to "come here buddy" for a cuddle. Stark will go over, give him a lick or two then come back to me. This guy to this day (he has known Stark since he was 10 weeks old and he is now 1 year) still hasn't been able to get Stark to sit and cuddle with him. Now, if it was my Dad or Grandpa visiting.. lol. Stark is ALL over them and he only sees them once a month. Stark is definitely aloof, but in a good way.


----------



## rai21

Hi,

Did you train your dog to sit when greeting people, or was it something he did on his own?

Thanks
Rajani


----------



## lhczth

Shy does not equal aloof. Aloof are dogs that don't care to visit. Shy are dogs that don't want to visit. After testing as many litters as I have, I have not seen a reliable test for aloof. All of my aloof dogs were super social as puppies. 

Tara, Nike, Deja and LB are/were aloof. They don't care about other people though they are friendly. Treue was a social butterfly and would have left with anyone (unless they tried to take her out of HER truck). her temperament really wan't correct for a GSD. Vala is fairly social. I wouldn't call her aloof. Elena either. Donovan also adored people. Endi, on the other hand, hated people other than family. She tolerated being handled if need be, but would avoid otherwise. She didn't have the best nerves and a very incorrect temperament for a GSD.


----------



## lyssa62

onyx'girl said:


> Kacie and Onyx are more on the reactive side, if someone approaches them, they will usually not take kindly to them. If they are the ones to approach first, the introduction goes much better. Onyx will give a sniff and decide whether or not she likes that person. If so she will act happy, tailwag, rub up~ soliciting pets.
> If not she retreats. If really not, she hackles and growls


 
^ that's Roxy


----------



## SuperG

Of the 3 GSDs I have had....2 were "meet and greet"...and then aloof.

My current shepherd enjoys those that she knows....and for others she doesn't know, it is best to let her meet the human on her own terms rather than having the human force the issue.

SuperG


----------



## Shade

Delgado was an extremely social puppy, loving everyone and anyone. When he turned around 9 months that started to fade, outside of the house he doesn't care about 99% of the people we pass. There are a few that seem to spark something in him and he will watch them very closely with the GSD stare as they walk by.

If you have food or a toy you're his new best friend, well until the food is gone or you're too tired to play with the toy. Then you're no longer interesting  lol

Inside the house he's much more playful and will do his best to instigate a game of tug or fetch with you if he likes you


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Ty meets and then ignores.


----------



## flyfisher22

I have adopted my first aloof dog. I got Onya in February, best dog I have ever owned by a long shot (and I have had two other great dogs). It took me a minute to feel her out, she seems to like everyone (animals included), but does not really care to meet or get affection, but if she does that is fine too. If you try to introduce her to someone she is usually too busy watching me, the crowds, or something else that has her attention or if it is a quite place she would usually rather lay down. Coming from a reactive/nervey dog she has restored my faith in why I wanted this breed.........

Cam


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Mine is definitely NOT aloof. He loves everyone. Loves attention and is a giant pain in the ass when it comes to other people. I love him anyway


----------



## Caledon

Sometimes she is , other times she wants to meet people.


----------



## joneser

Jericho is aloof. People call him and try to get his attention but he doesn't care. He looks for me and then is busy "shepherding" as I like to call it...checking things out, watching/assessing the situation, checking the perimeter. He will cuddle with me once or twice a day, but only as long as I am actively petting him. It took him 2 months to even lay in the same room as me. Going from my cuddle bug Great Dane to Jericho has been a bit of a shock...he's like my very own secret service.


----------



## astrovan2487

*GSDs and affection*

My 14 y/o GSD Shasta is very "aloof" She has been that way since I got her when she was 5. She loves to be around people and follows me everywhere but she really does not like to be touched. She has the most gentle temperament of any dog I've seen, I have never seen her be aggressive towards people. She will allow you to pet her but will give you an awkward, uncomfortable look then get up and walk away. She loves when strangers come around the house and follows them around but dosent want to be the center of attention. I have a friend who has a younger male GSD that is about 3 and he is the complete opposite, loves to be petted and played with constantly.


----------



## scuba_bob

My GSD isn't anything close to aloof... Loves everyone and every dog.


----------

